# At peace now!



## MesquiteMan (Jun 14, 2011)

It is with sadness and joy that I let my IAP friends know that my father's suffering ended at 8:02 am this morning at home surrounded by all of his children and my mom. He is no longer suffering from the debilitations caused by his cancer treatment and his life journey is now complete. 


Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the prayers and words of encouragement!


----------



## jnelson (Jun 14, 2011)

Praying for you


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family Curtis.


----------



## renowb (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so sorry Curtis. But it is with great joy that he is in a better place without pain and other crazy things that this earth deals. God Bless you!


----------



## JeffT (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. We will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 14, 2011)

God Bless you and your Family Curtis.

Remember all the good times you shared.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis, After seeing my father down the same path some 18 years ago, I know the lightness it brings that he is no longer in pain. You have my condolences.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis, praying for your family.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 14, 2011)

Please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Akula (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear.  We will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.
Remember all the time together


----------



## CSue (Jun 14, 2011)

My prayers are still with you and your family, Curtis.  It is not an unfamiliar journey - as you said, with joy and sorrow.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis,

I am sorry for your loss and can understand your relief. I'm grateful that I was able to meet and visit with him and that I caught him on a "good day". He was pleasant, full of interesting stories and my chat with him was one of many memorable moments during my visit.

Our sympathies go out to you and your entire family.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 14, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss and joyful for the release from pain for him and your family.  continued thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## el_d (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Curtis, My condolences to you and your family.......

If I can help in anyway let me know.


----------



## Monty (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, but it's his gain. 
My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 14, 2011)

I am also sorry for your loss Curtis. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis  . . .  my prayers are with you and your family.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## asyler (Jun 14, 2011)

sorry to hear, may the peace of the Lord be with you and your family ,,


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis:  You indicated your Father was of strong faith.  May you and family draw from that during these transitional times.  No more suffering.   That's a good thing!   Joe and Charlie Fyffe


----------



## ren-lathe (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis,
Sorry for your loss & condolences to the rest of your family


----------



## neubee (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences to your family


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for you loss Curtis.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 14, 2011)

Peace be with you and know that your father's passed on to a better place.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 14, 2011)

Condolences to your family


----------



## JohnU (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  My prayers and condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## altaciii (Jun 14, 2011)

My heart felt sympathy goes out to you and your family, Curtis. We went thru pretty much the same situation with my mom. Illness puts such a burden on not just the patient but all those who care for them. He is now at pease and I'm sure he will be waiting for the time he gets to see ya'll again.


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2011)

Father of all, we pray to you for Curtis' father and for all those whom we love but see no longer. Grant to them eternal rest. Let light perpetual shine upon them. May his soul and the souls of all the departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace.   Amen.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Having lost my Dad in October, I know what a difficult process it can be. I hope the grieving you feel now, turns to healing, aided by the memories of him that you hold dear!


----------



## bmac (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family in this time of sorrow. May y'all find peace in knowing that your father is no longer suffering and is in the Kingdom of Heaven.

Bobby McCarley


----------



## Finatic (Jun 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Curtis.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis:
You have my condolences and my phone number. Any way that I can help, just let me know. You will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 14, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. You sound kinda like me as my dad had kidney problems and failures dialysis and pretty much hell on earth for 25 years or so. when they called at 2:00ish Am  I went to the hospital to see him the last time (he had died already) and stood at the end of the bed with some of my family sad and smiling that it was over for him.


----------



## mick (Jun 14, 2011)

Our deepest sympathies to you and your family. We'll have all of you in our prayers.


----------



## glennw (Jun 14, 2011)

Please accept my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis,
Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Curtis, My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis,
   You have my condolence.  We have had a couple of chats out him, and I know you will miss him.

Call if you want to talk.
Does not matter when!


----------



## glen r (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis, please accept my condolences for your loss and know that his suffering is now over and he is in a better place.  The suffering is just as hard on those having to watch as it is on the one who is suffering.  Now you must concetrate on taking care of yourself and your family.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 14, 2011)

Please accept my condolences for your loss.  My Father passed away with cancer in 1981, he was only 66.  There hasn't been a day gone by that I haven't thought of him. It not a sadness, just great memories.  I only hope I have been as good a father as he was.


----------



## jallan (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss 
Jallan


----------



## lorbay (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking of you Curtis.

Lin.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 14, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones. Its always hard to loose a loved one but the memories make it easier. Think of all the happy times as you go through the next few weeks.


----------



## louie (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences.

Lou


----------



## burgerman (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family, Curtis.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis - hoping for a little peace and strength from above for you and your family.   I know you've  been preparing for this, but still sending good thoughts as I know how tough this can be.


----------



## Mazzywv (Jun 14, 2011)

It's never easy to lose a parent, but his suffering has ended.  What a wonderful gift to pass in comfortable surroundings with loved ones near.  May your pain and sorrow pass quickly and leave you fond memories.

Dan


----------



## phillywood (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis, my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family. May God give him a place in his arms that he won't be missing anything here on earth. Just remember him by all the good times you all shared together. Hope God grants you and your family the strength to cope with his loss.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family Curtis.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jun 14, 2011)

Continuing to lift you guys up in prayer.


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Our condolences to you and your family, we will continue to keep you in our prayers!


----------



## Verne (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking of you and yours Curtis,


----------



## Tanner (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 14, 2011)

I will certainly be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Curtis. I know the mixture of grief and joy that comes when you let go of a family member who is suffering here on earth but who means so very much to you. I'm sorry for your loss, but glad for your Father's freedom from his pain. God Bless you all.

_Linda_


----------



## boxerman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Curtis. My condolence to you and your family. God bless you and your family.


----------



## U-Turn (Jun 14, 2011)

My prayers are to you and your family with the hopes you will remember all the joy and great times.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 14, 2011)

My prayers are with for peace and rest and acceptance.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  you and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 14, 2011)

God Bless you my friend, a finer son a man could not have.  I pray for peace in your lives, his memory will be that of his life story, my condolances to your mom and family


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences on your loss. I pray you remember him fondly.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.  I'm sure your father's at peace and out of pain now.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 14, 2011)

Lifting you and your family in prayer.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 14, 2011)

You are in my prayers. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 14, 2011)

May he rest in peace.............................


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Curtis.  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.  
Your dad sounds like one of those you will think about and remember daily with fond memories.


----------



## MSGMP (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jun 14, 2011)

God bless you and your family. Praying for you!


----------



## corian king (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis We are truly sorry for your loss.But at least we know he is in a better place and that he is in more pain.our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Take care Sir!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2011)

The Lord be with you!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis

I have not been able to come to the site everyday because of my own family issues but when I do, I look for your post and with great hope and prayers I would look for that miracle in your writings. Today I come here and with great sadness I read this writing and I know how hard it must have been to write it. Today I feel we all have lost a little part of our family here. 

My condolences go out to you, your Mom and your entire family. He is at peace and is suffering no more. Rest in Peace.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 14, 2011)

As your Dad rises up he will find the comfort and peace. This is the peace that your whole family will feel as he enters the eternal life.
Our prayers are with each of you.
gordon


----------



## simomatra (Jun 14, 2011)

You are in our prayers, sorry for your loss Curtis


----------



## Bellsy (Jun 14, 2011)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family Curtis. 

Dave


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 14, 2011)

You and your family our in my thoughts and prayers. I thought of you when I saw this poem. I hope you find comfort and peace in our Great Father.

As Fathers Day approaches: If roses grow in Heaven, Lord, pick a bunch for me. Place them in my Dads arms & tell him they're from me. Tell him that I love & miss him & when he turns to smile, place a kiss upon his cheek & hold him for awhile, because remembering him is easy, I do it everyday. There's an ache within my heart that will never go away.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 14, 2011)

sORRY FOR YOUR L


----------



## jfoh (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Love is having to say goodbye sometimes. He is at peace and I hope your family will be also soon.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis,
My condolences to you and your family. You will be in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Linarestribe (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dave_M (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss Curtis.


----------



## Arbsmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis;
My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  I'm sure your dad knows he was surrounded by those who loved him.  Stay strong - and know he will have a pain free father's day.

Aloha
Dennis


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## 61op (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis,
I would like to express my sincere condolences on the recent passing of your father. and also send my thoughts and prayers to you and your family at this difficult time.
Otto


----------



## oldstoker (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, our prayers are with you and your family.

Joe


----------



## markgum (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis;
  Sorry to hear this.   May you and your family find comfort in the knowledge that your father isn't suffering any more.  Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the loss Cutis, my heart goes out to you


----------



## stolicky (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 15, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## buckobernie (Jun 15, 2011)

may he rest in peace. bernie


----------



## Boz (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  I lost my Dad last summer and I know what you are going through.  Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## penhead (Jun 15, 2011)

Prayers go with you and yours Curtis..


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 15, 2011)

Praying for you Curtis and family.  I know how it is, been down that road before.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's always hard to say goodbye.  May the peace beyond all understanding be with you during this time.

*Matthew 5:4*


----------



## bitshird (Jun 15, 2011)

My heart felt condolences Curtis to you and your family, I imagine your dad's journey through life was a good one considering the caliber of a son he raised, and that now he is in a far better place and in no pain.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your lost Curtis, I'm not very good with words but I hope he founded peace.


----------



## Flanole (Jun 15, 2011)

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 15, 2011)

You and your family are in our prayers.
Eugene


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and a little thankful that he won't be suffering any longer (and then guilty for being thankful that someone died).

Too many emotions.

I lost my brother a few years ago to cancer.  I feel your pain.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I have seen you are a great representative of your father.  My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 15, 2011)

My deepest sympathies, Curtis.


----------



## BobBurt (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Curtis, he must have been a great man to have raised a man of your class


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jdmacdo (Jun 15, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis,
My heartfelt condolences to you and your family on the death of your father.  I hope that you and family can take comfort in having been with him during this last step of his life. May you all find comfort in having the love and support of each other and in your memories of him.  He will always be with you in all that you do.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 
Prayers going up for you and your family.


----------



## fotographik (Jun 15, 2011)

Please accept my most sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## Fred (Jun 15, 2011)

My dear friend I am so sorry to read of your loss.

Peace and Eternal Rest to your father. May God bless you and all your family and give you comfort now and for ever more.


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Condolences Curtis to you and family................( heaven is in VT, so he'll be ok)


----------



## bnoles (Jun 15, 2011)

You have been and will continue to be in our prayers Curtis.  God bless you and your family and may he continue to give his strength during this time.


----------



## reddwil (Jun 15, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Curtis. God Bless


----------



## worknhard (Jun 15, 2011)

You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## RHossack (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis ... thinking of you during these tough times ...


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 15, 2011)

Hang in there Curtis.  Thoughts are with you.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scott (Jun 15, 2011)

Curtis,

You have my heartfelt condolences.  Take care!

Scott.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Curtis. I lost my father to cancer about 3 years ago too. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## shawn394 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Curtis, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 16, 2011)

May your father be at peace and my condolences to you and your family. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## dntrost (Jun 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear but as you said his suffering is now over.  God bless you and your family


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, We will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## louie68 (Jun 16, 2011)

Curtis sorry to hear about the loss of your father, stay strong.


----------



## jscola (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about yur loss. My prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, im sorry to hear of your loss. What a joyful way to go, with family at your side! And then to top it off, the good Lord Jesus waiting above! 

In all things, give thanks!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 17, 2011)

2 Corinthians 7:16 Therefore I rejoice that I have confidence in you in everything.  

This is this verse that I go to in times like such as this.  We may not understand the why or the why now, but our faith must stand in the valley as well as on the mountain.

Praying for those that remain.

Phil


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 18, 2011)

We are sorry for the loss. We know you will miss him.


----------



## pfde4 (Jun 18, 2011)

Condolences to you and your family


----------



## jppensplus (Jun 18, 2011)

God bless y, Curtis, and all the memories which contribute to the richness of family life well-lived!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 18, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL for the comments and words of encouragement.  I just got back from the memorial service and it was a wonderful service.  Over 550 people showed up, many who were friend from out of town.

I also want to ESPECIALLY thank Lupe (El D here on IAP) for coming to the service.  I was absolutely blown away to have someone from IAP there.  It really touched my heart.

I was honored to be able to make the urn for his remains (he was cremated) and ended up spending all night in the shop last night finishing it up, not getting to bed until 7:00 am this morning.  It was made with some really special mesquite and black walnut.  I then had it laser engraved and had the shape of the state of Texas cut into the face.  He loved Texas and especially bluebonnets and fortunately, I had just a little bit of bluebonnets left from last year so I cast a piece and had it cut to fit the Texas recess and inlaid it into the face of the urn.  As soon as I have a chance, I will take some pictures and post them in the Other Things forum.

Again, THANK YOU ALL for your thoughts and prayers.  It has been a long journey with his health issue over the last 5 years but now he is able to be at peace


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome Curtis. I will want to see the urn.


----------



## DustyDenim (Jun 18, 2011)

Curtis, I am sorry to hear of your loss. I have not been on here for awhile, so I was not aware of what has been happening. You have me and my families condolences and may he rest in peace. He is now at Gods' right side. Fred.


----------



## Hubert H (Jun 18, 2011)

Curtis,  I haven't been on for a day or so and just read about your lost.  I can't think of anyway to honor your father that is more personal than making the urn.  I think that was great.  May God's peace rest with you and your family.    HWH


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, but grateful the pain is over. We are with you!


----------



## el_d (Jun 19, 2011)

It was a beautiful Memorial Curtis and Thank you for allowing my wife and I to attend.

I regret not having the opportunity to meet your Father, by all the kind words spoken of him he sounded like a great guy. I am sorry about the pain and suffering your family has to endure but Your father is in a better place now. Someday my Family and I will also know this pain and I hope we show as much courage as you and yours.....


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 19, 2011)

May you and your family be at peace knowing a good man's pain and suffering has ended and he is enjoying his reward.
I hope the fond memories of times well spent give you joy in this time of sorrow and keep you in comfort over time.


----------



## run91 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Sorry*

Sorry for your loss. He is in a better place now. Our prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## The Penguin (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, Curtis


----------

